# 69610



## tgenia (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am new to ENT, I was wondering if someone could give me their expert opinion of this sceniro below, I really appreicate it in advance.

procedure note:

Today I actually placed a patch over her tube to see if that will improve some of her sense of fullness and there was some immediate improvement of symptoms.

per the MD, she is wanting to use 69610, in this case we cannot bill the HCPCS because of over head but also she did not place this for a perforation either? I was thinking 69610/52 but my gut says it is going to be included in the E & M. Your thoughts please


----------

